
Nobel in Economics Is Awarded to Richard Thaler - FabHK
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/09/business/nobel-economics-richard-thaler.html
======
FabHK
He wrote the book _Nudge_ with Cass R. Sunstein, about nudging people towards
better decisions by reframing them or changing defaults.

Tversky/Kahneman got the Nobel Memorial price in Econ also for behaviour econ
("Prospect theory"), in 2002.

From the article:

> Asked how he would spend the prize money, he replied: "This is quite a funny
> question." He added: "I will try to spend it as irrationally as possible."

> Professor Thaler had a cameo appearance, alongside the actress and singer
> Selena Gomez, in the film "The Big Short," in which he used behavioral
> economics to help explain the causes of the financial crisis. Asked about
> his "short Hollywood career," he joked that he was disappointed his acting
> prowess had not been mentioned during the summary of his achievements when
> the award was announced.

------
FabHK
Discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15432617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15432617)

